# Top NVIDIA GK104 Part Gets GeForce GTX 670 Ti Branding



## btarunr (Feb 21, 2012)

NVIDIA has reportedly named the top desktop graphics card based on its upcoming 28 nm GK104 GPU GeForce GTX 670 Ti. The GK104 is a spiritual-successor to GF114 (which in-turn, to GF104), and NVIDIA is eager to get this part out fast, so it could consolidate on the performance thru high-end segment, before it's certain that it won't face issues with its foundry partners, so it could go ahead and launch parts based on the GK110. Interestingly, NVIDIA chose to name the highest-performing GK104-based SKU GTX 670 Ti and not GTX 660 Ti, probably indicating that this part will perform competitively with high-end parts out in the market today, including AMD's recently-launched Radeon HD 7000 series.

Speaking of performance, sources told SweClockers that they expect the GeForce GTX 670 Ti to outperform GeForce GTX 580 and Radeon HD 7950. Its specifications doing rounds on the web suggest it has a radically different number-crunching machinery. Industry analyst DigiTimes recently pinned launches of GeForce Kepler family to begin in April, though we're hearing there will be substantial activity surrounding these GPUs in March.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ZoneDymo (Feb 21, 2012)

The should seriously slap the people that make up the names.
What is up with that "Ti" bullshit?
Stop trying to make stuff more complex than it has to be.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 21, 2012)

I Agree, i was hoping the GTX560 Ti was a one time thing. this is so pointless, like they lack of branding solutions
what is wrong with something like:
GT620
GT640
GTS650
GTX660
GTX670
GTX680
?
Need another GPU between the GTX660 and the GTX670? call it GTX665


----------



## Kookie (Feb 21, 2012)

*Sigh...*



ZoneDymo said:


> The should seriously slap the people that make up the names.
> What is up with that "Ti" bullshit?
> Stop trying to make stuff more complex than it has to be.



Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO...well said!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 21, 2012)

What do they call the GK110 cards ? GTX 680 Ti and GTX680 ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 21, 2012)

>_< give me GTX 680 to cream HD 7970 why release a slower card poo.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 21, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> >_< give me GTX 680 to cream HD 7970 why release a slower card poo.



Because the crown chip of this series is not ready.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 21, 2012)

Kookie said:


> Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.



It actually first appeared with the GeForce2 Ti a year earlier.


----------



## NC37 (Feb 21, 2012)

So they are shifting the 104 number to the 70 series now. Probably a good move. Maybe, each GPU is going to be suitable for 2 performance levels. But I sure as heck hope NV allows more than dual SLI on their midrange.

Hey, if you think NV's lineup is confusing, just wait till AMD gets done with all their GPUs + Trinity. Already got a glimpse of that with Llano. Zomg, too many numbers. Crossfire didn't help because APU + GPU added a letter on the end too. Now try to make heads of tails of performance levels from mobile and desktop lines.

I miss the days when both companies just had 3-4 basic models. Low end, mid range, high end. Then came XT, Ultra...gah. Really, we don't need that much! I would concede to allowing 6 variations, but more than that is just...wasting silicon. Just end up in bargain clearance racks in the end anyways.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 21, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Because the crown chip of this series is not ready.



That sucks guess ill wait


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 21, 2012)

How  can they say it outperforms the 580 and 7970 on just the specs floating around the net....If true just  watch AMD come out with the 7980(the mystery Sapphire card on the release sheet) and the 7990(dual core)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 21, 2012)

Same shit different day.


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 21, 2012)

damn it!!! I HATE odd numbers.......


----------



## btarunr (Feb 21, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> damn it!!! I HATE odd numbers.......



Good for you, 670 is even.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 21, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> How  can they say it outperforms the 580 and 7970 on just the specs floating around the net....If true just  watch AMD come out with the 7980(the mystery Sapphire card on the release sheet) and the 7990(dual core)



 fanboy


> GeForce GTX 670 Ti to outperform GeForce GTX 580 and Radeon HD 7950.


 Learn to read 7950 not 7970 .......


----------



## alwayssts (Feb 21, 2012)

Naming choice kinda telling, yeah?

Mid-range part clocked to be in the higher bracket.

I still think core ipc is slightly over half-way between 7870 and 7950.  As-in, it will probably have 20% on Pitcairn, and 7950 will have 5-<10% on it, but 1.1875 greater clockspeed than 7950 will place it between the 7900 series skus.  5-<10% because of ipc, 6-8% because of memory bandwidth disparity puts 670ti ahead at those clocks.

I refuse to go by these arbitrary sku clocks when 28nm clocks so ridiculously high, none of the AMD skus seem to be held back substantially by powertune, the ppc on 7970 is so ridiculously small over 7950, and 7950/7870 should be boatloads more efficient while 7970 should be similar-ish to 670ti.  

I'm waiting on power consumption at stock and when overclocked (TPU's specialty, thanks W1z!), and nvidia's clock potential vs AMD on the core and memory controller.  Should be interesting vs. 7950 and 7870.  I'm especially curious where each will stand when consuming approx. 225w...What I imagine will be the powertune limits for the amd skus and probably much closer to the stock tdp for 670ti.

nVIDIA are magicians and I just hope people don't want to be...fooled.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Feb 21, 2012)

Kookie said:


> Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.



Oh im sorry, where did my comment let on that I criticize the stupid name scheme because I never heard of it before?
Oh thats right, nowhere.

Pro tip: think before you post because your comment really is just dumb.
I am not overwhelm(ed) by anything here, its just a stupid and unnecessary name scheme.
What they for example did with the 200 series is almost how it should be.
GTX280, Nvidia makes revision on that card and instead of calling it something stupid like GTX280Ti (which makes it look to most as if its some factory overclocked card like Evga's FTW name scheme) they called it the GTX285, simple and understandable for EVERYONE.
(seriously there are more people on this planet then you, you might want to think about those).
Now of course the GTX260 was a complete mess with its 2 revisions and worthless not really rename scheme.

Again think things through before you comment.
Your comment is so dumb honestly that it looks like its coming from some blind fanboy who can't handle people criticizing that which he worships.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 21, 2012)

Kookie said:


> Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.



+1 well said


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 21, 2012)

If this is true, more important than the 670Ti and nonTi name is the fact that this card will not surpass the 7970 otherwise they would have called it GTX680. On the other hand I expect it to be more than 10% above the 580/7950 at stock clocks based on the specs leaked some time ago and which seem to be more or less right. If they will stick with the rumored price of $300-$350 then AMD has to do some serious adjustments in the price department for the 7900 and 7800 series.


----------



## radrok (Feb 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If this is true, more important than the 670Ti and nonTi name is the fact that this card will not surpass the 7970 otherwise they would have called it GTX680. On the other hand I expect it to be more than 10% above the 580/7950 at stock clocks based on the specs leaked some time ago and which seem to be more or less right. If they will stick with the rumored price of $300-$350 then AMD has to do some serious adjustments in the price department for the 7900 and 7800 series.



Looks fine to me, I mean if they push AMD to lower the prices we still can avoid an over 550 USD single GPU (I'm talking about reference).


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 21, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Same shit different day.



+1 Still waiting....


----------



## OneCool (Feb 21, 2012)

670ti doesnt sound like a "mid-range part" to me.Even the 570 was considered a higher end part.

I would say nVidia is releasing this first because its FAST and their yields are decent on it.

It wont be a good day if Nv releases this and its faster than AMDs best offering :shadedshu

With that said Nv seems adamant about how fast it is.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 21, 2012)

OneCool said:


> With that said Nv seems adamant about how fast it is.



I'm not being argumetative but... where has Nvidia said what the performance for this card will be?  All we've had is rumours and hearsay.  Nothing official has been released by Nvidia commenting on the specific performance of the GK10'whatever'.

I challenge Nvidia to make a statement and stop being cowardly dicks.


----------



## punani (Feb 21, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> How  can they say it outperforms the 580 and 7970 on just the specs floating around the net....If true just  watch AMD come out with the 7980(the mystery Sapphire card on the release sheet) and the 7990(dual core)



TPU say 7890 as the mystery card, so i would not expect über-performance.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 21, 2012)

Kookie said:


> Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.


Ti is there to confuse and allow the card with the pure-bred lineage to garner the press, then hope the unsuspecting to think it rubs off when Nvidia unloading the geldings at the auction.



NC37 said:


> but more than that is just...wasting silicon. Just end up in bargain clearance racks in the end anyways.


They need all those places so they aren’t wasting chips. Instead of binning to lowest geldings for later as SE or something they are: taking even more time sorting the very best for this Ti, then sorting mainstream yields for the middle ground of a variety of levels to OC, while are looking release the lowest chips almost straight away. Similar to the GTX460's, this 670Ti will spawn the Uber, FTW, "Over the Top clocks" in small numbers with astronomical prices, but they'll get to say we bested the 7950. GTX 660 2Gb as general OC's as the volume at a wide range of price points that cover 7870/7850, while then the remains go into an SE or 192-Bit that best the 7770, although still above $230. They can spawn 4 different GK104 variations right from almost day one. The days are gone where a bunch of chips just didn't make the grade. 

I think Nvidia Fermi and now Kepler architecture has more production variances.  Now given that TSMC price increase for 28Nm wafers killing the old value of moving to a shrink, Nvidia has no choice but spend more time sorting and binning to get the most from each wafer.  Back in the old days the time (investment) it took looking at each chip verse making three sorts probably wasn’t worth the trouble, or wouldn’t generate a large enough number to bring to market.  So, today more predicable variants from a wafer, cost prohibitive to just toss say 20%, and probably improve detection and speed of looking at and sorting chips has got us here.  From a business standpoint it makes sense.   

It leads to the divide and conquer strategy straight from the get go, in the hope buyers are so confounded that they just submit and pay more as they don't want to be seen as the _Fri'er_.  As now it will be even more befuddling for reviewers to cross check 4 different variations along with the menagerie of AIB models.  Because like today, it's getting harder to find specific reviews for a particular AIB offerings.  For instance Zotac has six GTX 560 models and there's only one published review I've found W!zzard’s on a AMP edition.  The problem is there a couple SKU that now show weekly as “deals”, but as we all know one AIB’s version may not always the cream or value when it gets down to testing like in a "round up" of say five different AIB’s versions.  It's harder to spot the lame horse(s) in the herd.



the54thvoid said:


> I'm not being argumetative but... where has Nvidia said what the performance for this card will be?  All we've had is rumours and hearsay.  Nothing official has been released by Nvidia commenting on the specific performance of the GK10'whatever'.
> 
> I challenge Nvidia to make a statement and stop being cowardly dicks.


Come on really they aren't about to blow this, the strategy is to confounded and befuddle with the hope that it will keep a big bunch of folks to fence sit and it's working.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 22, 2012)

It would be great if 670Ti was at mid $200, and it still performs greater than gtx580 and hd7950.


----------



## jamsbong (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder why they have changed the naming scheme from an expected 660 TI to 670 TI. ATI did this in their last gen cards and that was really horrible. 

I guess the GK104 is not the top end card. It should be the GK100 or GK110.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> It would be great if 670Ti was at mid $200, and it still performs greater than gtx580 and hd7950.



That price will prolly be unlikely for launch, performance is up in the air as there is just way too much uncertainty and lack of actual info at this point in time.



jamsbong said:


> I wonder why they have changed the naming scheme from an expected 660 TI to 670 TI. ATI did this in their last gen cards and that was really horrible.
> 
> I guess the GK104 is not the top end card. It should be the GK100 or GK110.



As mentioned earlier by someone, i also agree with their reasoning, they are doing it to confuse consumer's. Possibly to get a few extra sale's that wouldn't happen otherwise


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 22, 2012)

i remember last time, GeForce 6600GT costs much less when released vs the FX 5950 Ultra and 9800XT, the previous high end cards, and performed similarly (if not faster).


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 22, 2012)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> It would be great if 670Ti was at mid $200, and it still performs greater than gtx580 and hd7950.


 Then you woke up! 
The 670Ti will more likely MSRP for $440 but good luck getting one for anywhere near that ever! They'll be limited Editions (supply) and then as with all the "For the Win Uber clocks" just dry up and disappear.

Basically they'll be made to get press and say we beat a 7950 with what we call a mid-range offering, while the rest of the segment slugs it out from $270-400.


----------



## Oxford (Feb 23, 2012)

Kookie said:


> Were you born the last decade or something? The Ti suffix has been around since the Geforce 3 days. It's not Nvidia's fault if you are overwhelm by something so simple.


And, it has titanium in it!

That makes it better!


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 23, 2012)

Srsly there have been so much talk about the GTX 600 serie and Nvidia just takes a dump being late to release so more and more will go to AMD to get a new card.

ino if it don't come by March/April depending on when i get money to buy a new card i will properly just go with a Sapphire Radeon HD7950 3GB and call it a day.

bcs i was thinking for a while to just get a GTX580 with 3gb of memory but still if a GTX670 Ti comes out like a month or something after i will feel fucked >.<


----------

